# Clinics in Korea that specializes in reducing wide nose



## zipperfool

I've noticed that a lot of Korean clinics do not really address the width of the nose. Instead, they focus on making the nose taller (which helps of course, but it seems like many of them try to avoid alarplasty). I on the other hand don't really mind the height of the nose being flat, but I really care about the width of my nose. 

Popular youtube stars have been getting their wide noses done in Korea like Edward Avila https://www.youtube.com/user/mrpanda101 and although there is an improvement in the nose, the width is still not to my liking.

So in terms of aesthetics, I find Dr. Yappy from the Philippines to have the same taste as me: https://www.instagram.com/docyappy/

He focuses a lot on making a flat wide nose a bit taller and less wide, more proportioned to the rest of the face. I haven't found the same aesthetics in any other doctors/clinics (unless I missed any, please link if you recommend any!)

But the problem is that I'm kind of scared of going to the Philippines. I feel that in terms of technology and hygiene, Korea is better. 

Does anyone know of any doctors/clinics in Korea that does good work on wide flat noses?

Thank you!


----------



## Gats

FYI a woman died at that clinic just a couple days ago: http://www.philstar.com/metro/2017/03/28/1685233/businesswoman-dies-during-cosmetic-surgery


----------



## zipperfool

Gats said:


> FYI a woman died at that clinic just a couple days ago: http://www.philstar.com/metro/2017/03/28/1685233/businesswoman-dies-during-cosmetic-surgery



That's horrible! I should have read the comments on their ig before posting. But now I'm positive I won't be going to that clinic for any work...


----------



## Gats

zipperfool said:


> That's horrible! I should have read the comments on their ig before posting. But now I'm positive I won't be going to that clinic for any work...



To do that many procedures on her, to perform them so late in the day (they were still operating on her at 2:30am), it does show highly questionable ethics. You don't ever want a fatigued, sleep doctor performing surgery on you. It's a shame as I do agree with you that his IG pics showed nice rhino B/As to treat the width. I would want to see closer untouched pics though as I'd be concerned about the type of scarring left over, on some pics you can see it.


----------



## Teeteetee

zipperfool said:


> I've noticed that a lot of Korean clinics do not really address the width of the nose. Instead, they focus on making the nose taller (which helps of course, but it seems like many of them try to avoid alarplasty). I on the other hand don't really mind the height of the nose being flat, but I really care about the width of my nose.
> 
> Popular youtube stars have been getting their wide noses done in Korea like Edward Avila https://www.youtube.com/user/mrpanda101 and although there is an improvement in the nose, the width is still not to my liking.
> 
> So in terms of aesthetics, I find Dr. Yappy from the Philippines to have the same taste as me: https://www.instagram.com/docyappy/
> 
> He focuses a lot on making a flat wide nose a bit taller and less wide, more proportioned to the rest of the face. I haven't found the same aesthetics in any other doctors/clinics (unless I missed any, please link if you recommend any!)
> 
> But the problem is that I'm kind of scared of going to the Philippines. I feel that in terms of technology and hygiene, Korea is better.
> 
> Does anyone know of any doctors/clinics in Korea that does good work on wide flat noses?
> 
> Thank you!


Hey there!  I was actually looking at his clinic too before I went to korea. I was skeptical to go to the Phillipines too but I liked his dramatic results. I don't remember what clinic this YouTuber went to,  but she also had wide nostrils and her results turned out pretty. I'll come back to link the video once I find it  
VIP is also good with fixing width,  in my opinion. The results aren't pinched which is always a good thing.  

Have you tried looking around on babitalk? I know its geared mostly to locals,  but if you find results that you like and then contact them on kakao,  they ALWAYS try their best to communicate with you in English (at least in my experience) and when I actually consulted a clinic that I found on babitalk,  I was surprised that the surgeon spoke perfect english! So yeah,  I suggest looking at B+A pics on babitalk as well.  You never know  You could save tons of money on costs too.


----------



## Teeteetee

Here is the link


----------



## zipperfool

Gats said:


> To do that many procedures on her, to perform them so late in the day (they were still operating on her at 2:30am), it does show highly questionable ethics. You don't ever want a fatigued, sleep doctor performing surgery on you. It's a shame as I do agree with you that his IG pics showed nice rhino B/As to treat the width. I would want to see closer untouched pics though as I'd be concerned about the type of scarring left over, on some pics you can see it.


I agree, it seems as though he uses a technique that cuts the outside of the alars and leaves holes/stitch marks up and down the sides of the nose. I wonder if that's why the noses look better and not pinched though? Because rather than just reducing it at the base, he reduces it along the length of the alar so it looks more natural. I wonder how the scars look after 1 year  I wonder if any other doctors use a similar technique with good results?


----------



## zipperfool

Teeteetee said:


> Hey there!  I was actually looking at his clinic too before I went to korea. I was skeptical to go to the Phillipines too but I liked his dramatic results. I don't remember what clinic this YouTuber went to,  but she also had wide nostrils and her results turned out pretty. I'll come back to link the video once I find it
> VIP is also good with fixing width,  in my opinion. The results aren't pinched which is always a good thing.
> 
> Have you tried looking around on babitalk? I know its geared mostly to locals,  but if you find results that you like and then contact them on kakao,  they ALWAYS try their best to communicate with you in English (at least in my experience) and when I actually consulted a clinic that I found on babitalk,  I was surprised that the surgeon spoke perfect english! So yeah,  I suggest looking at B+A pics on babitalk as well.  You never know  You could save tons of money on costs too.



Thanks for linking the video! That is really helpful! Her result looks really good, though a bit too slim/dramatic for what I'm looking for, it's good to know that there are clinics that can perform dramatic width reduction in Korea!  

I've never tried out babitalk before, but will give that a shot! Thank you!


----------



## Hafu

I had the same issue of a wide, flat nose with a low bridge, and I had my rhinoplasty done at Garosu Clinic by Dr. Kang a little over two weeks ago. My wish was for a slim, tall nose and for the base to be made as small as possible. You can see my results for yourself, although there is still some swelling especially at the tip:
http://imgur.com/a/mL06U
(after pictures first, and the last three are before)


----------



## zipperfool

Hafu said:


> I had the same issue of a wide, flat nose with a low bridge, and I had my rhinoplasty done at Garosu Clinic by Dr. Kang a little over two weeks ago. My wish was for a slim, tall nose and for the base to be made as small as possible. You can see my results for yourself, although there is still some swelling especially at the tip:
> http://imgur.com/a/mL06U
> (after pictures first, and the last three are before)


Thanks so much for sharing! Aside from an alarplasty and tip plasty, did you also have bridge augmentation and if so, what material was used?


----------



## Hafu

Glad to help! 
I had a soft silicone implant, and I believe the height selected was 4mm.


----------



## jacobjarred30

@Hafu


Hafu said:


> Glad to help!
> I had a soft silicone implant, and I believe the height selected was 4mm.


WOW! Your results are amazing!!!! Were you nervous about surgery? Also why did you choose silicone implant?


----------



## Hafu

jacobjarred30 said:


> @Hafu
> 
> WOW! Your results are amazing!!!! Were you nervous about surgery? Also why did you choose silicone implant?



Thank you kindly! 

Overall I have to say rather than being nervous, I couldn't wait to have it done. I've had a complex about my nose for as long as I can remember and the psychological benefit of no longer feeling self-conscious every minute of the day is intensely liberating. 

As for the implant, I wanted a taller bridge and a more elegant slope which could only be achieved with some sort of augmentation. Goretex is difficult to correct/remove if something goes wrong and I was not interested in supplementing with rib cartilage either which left silicon as my preferred choice.


----------



## jacobjarred30

Hafu said:


> Thank you kindly!
> 
> Overall I have to say rather than being nervous, I couldn't wait to have it done. I've had a complex about my nose for as long as I can remember and the psychological benefit of no longer feeling self-conscious every minute of the day is intensely liberating.
> 
> As for the implant, I wanted a taller bridge and a more elegant slope which could only be achieved with some sort of augmentation. Goretex is difficult to correct/remove if something goes wrong and I was not interested in supplementing with rib cartilage either which left silicon as my preferred choice.


Clearly you made a excellent choice. I know exactly what you mean about the physiological effect of something bothering you. I hate my nose! I like my face, but my nose is just so unattractive in my opinion. However, I am really scared about using an implant because I do not want to get a infection or for the implant to extrude.


----------



## Hafu

jacobjarred30 said:


> Clearly you made a excellent choice. I know exactly what you mean about the physiological effect of something bothering you. I hate my nose! I like my face, but my nose is just so unattractive in my opinion. However, I am really scared about using an implant because I do not want to get a infection or for the implant to extrude.



I can definitely sympathize with your worry. The nose is such a central feature of the face and even a tiny tweak can completely make or break the whole image. 

One thing to consider: even if you choose to forgo an implant, the risk of infection is still present. Personally I chose the whole shebang as I set aside such a substantial amount of time and money; I didn't want to compromise on my dream nose only to be potentially displeased afterwards and require a round two. 

The benefit of a silicon implant is the relative ease of removal or adjustment if any complications occur. A major factor of my ease towards my decision was the trust my doctor was able to cultivate. I spent two days visiting five clinics, and all but one recommended an osteotomy. Dr. Kang was the only doctor who took a CT scan and informed me that my nose bones were actually quite small despite my deceptively wide nose and that no osteotomy would be required. He also pointed out my (previously undiscovered) deviated septum. Because of his thorough diagnosis and understanding of my preferred aesthetic, I felt comfortable going into the procedure. 

As always your choice of doctor is the most important one you'll make. You're putting your physical and mental health into his hands after all! A skilled surgeon will greatly minimize the risk of any potential issues.


----------



## jacobjarred30

Hafu said:


> I can definitely sympathize with your worry. The nose is such a central feature of the face and even a tiny tweak can completely make or break the whole image.
> 
> One thing to consider: even if you choose to forgo an implant, the risk of infection is still present. Personally I chose the whole shebang as I set aside such a substantial amount of time and money; I didn't want to compromise on my dream nose only to be potentially displeased afterwards and require a round two.
> 
> The benefit of a silicon implant is the relative ease of removal or adjustment if any complications occur. A major factor of my ease towards my decision was the trust my doctor was able to cultivate. I spent two days visiting five clinics, and all but one recommended an osteotomy. Dr. Kang was the only doctor who took a CT scan and informed me that my nose bones were actually quite small despite my deceptively wide nose and that no osteotomy would be required. He also pointed out my (previously undiscovered) deviated septum. Because of his thorough diagnosis and understanding of my preferred aesthetic, I felt comfortable going into the procedure.
> 
> As always your choice of doctor is the most important one you'll make. You're putting your physical and mental health into his hands after all! A skilled surgeon will greatly minimize the risk of any potential issues.


You are definitely right! After hearing that I feel much better about going through with a implant in my nose. Does the clinic you went to have a website?


----------



## Hafu

jacobjarred30 said:


> You are definitely right! After hearing that I feel much better about going through with a implant in my nose. Does the clinic you went to have a website?


http://www.garosups.com
Unfortunately, they do not have an English website as they primarily serve Korean clients.  My appointment was made through a consultation service that facilitated the initial clinic consultations and price negotiation as well. Garosu does, however, accommodate Mandarin Chinese speaking patients and Dr. Kang possesses fair English comprehension. If you are seriously interested and don't speak Korean,  I would recommend either hiring a translator or look into a consultation service which would be able to streamline the process.


----------



## Teeteetee

Hafu said:


> http://www.garosups.com
> Unfortunately, they do not have an English website as they primarily serve Korean clients.  My appointment was made through a consultation service that facilitated the initial clinic consultations and price negotiation as well. Garosu does, however, accommodate Mandarin Chinese speaking patients and Dr. Kang possesses fair English comprehension. If you are seriously interested and don't speak Korean,  I would recommend either hiring a translator or look into a consultation service which would be able to streamline the process.



I'm amazed....Your nose looks beautiful! You kind of look like Blackpink's Jisoo! I love the nose tip, it's so cute! I really love how the tip projection also brought forward your philtrum. Thanks so much for sharing your experience


----------



## Hafu

Teeteetee said:


> I'm amazed....Your nose looks beautiful! You kind of look like Blackpink's Jisoo! I love the nose tip, it's so cute! I really love how the tip projection also brought forward your philtrum. Thanks so much for sharing your experience


Thank you! It's so heartening to hear that other people find it much improved as well. 

I realized that I neglected to include a shot showing the view from bottom up, so for any interested parties:
http://imgur.com/b4tCUr7


----------



## Teeteetee

Hafu said:


> Thank you! It's so heartening to hear that other people find it much improved as well.
> 
> I realized that I neglected to include a shot showing the view from bottom up, so for any interested parties:
> http://imgur.com/b4tCUr7


May I ask what kind of alar reduction you did? The nostrils are definitely smaller but it seems like the alar wings (?) are thinner too! I really like that effect 
Also, what material did you use for the tip? I'm seriously in love with your results. My results are quite natural and I like how it turned out, but yours is actually goals.


----------



## Hafu

Teeteetee said:


> May I ask what kind of alar reduction you did? The nostrils are definitely smaller but it seems like the alar wings (?) are thinner too! I really like that effect
> Also, what material did you use for the tip? I'm seriously in love with your results. My results are quite natural and I like how it turned out, but yours is actually goals.


My full procedure consisted of:
Open Rhinoplasty 
Bridge augmentation with soft silicone 
Tip plasty with ear cartilage (septal cartilage was the first choice, but I didn't have enough) 
Alar reduction 

My doctor reshaped the cartilage surrounding the inner edge of my nostrils into a sharper curve, which gives the result of a more vertically elongated nostril. He didn't specify exactly how he cut and reshaped the outer portion of the alar, but the scar at the base of my nose suggests he took a portion of it away from the bottom bit.


----------



## jacobjarred30

Hafu said:


> My full procedure consisted of:
> Open Rhinoplasty
> Bridge augmentation with soft silicone
> Tip plasty with ear cartilage (septal cartilage was the first choice, but I didn't have enough)
> Alar reduction
> 
> My doctor reshaped the cartilage surrounding the inner edge of my nostrils into a sharper curve, which gives the result of a more vertically elongated nostril. He didn't specify exactly how he cut and reshaped the outer portion of the alar, but the scar at the base of my nose suggests he took a portion of it away from the bottom bit.


What other clinics did you consult with prior to having your surgery done here?


----------



## Hafu

jacobjarred30 said:


> What other clinics did you consult with prior to having your surgery done here?


MVP Plastic Surgery (my second choice if for some reason Garosu were unavailable. Dr. Seo has a pleasant demeanor and spent a good amount of time conversing with me about what procedures he'd be performing and silicone implant height. In addition they have in house English interpreters who were the friendliest by far.) 

Naturalism (The surgeon here, while perfectly polite, did not seem very invested in the consultation. As befitting the clinic name, he specializes in natural looking rhinoplasties, and the clinic itself is more known for secondary rhinoplasties after botched primaries.) 

ITEM Plastic Surgery (Didn't click well with the doctor. The interpreter also felt a bit too aggressively friendly.)

Banobagi (Discounted almost entirely due to a dislike of the big hospital vibe. At this point I was ready to choose Garosu or MVP.)


----------



## MichelleThai

Hafu said:


> http://www.garosups.com
> Unfortunately, they do not have an English website as they primarily serve Korean clients.  My appointment was made through a consultation service that facilitated the initial clinic consultations and price negotiation as well. Garosu does, however, accommodate Mandarin Chinese speaking patients and Dr. Kang possesses fair English comprehension. If you are seriously interested and don't speak Korean,  I would recommend either hiring a translator or look into a consultation service which would be able to streamline the process.


Omg you're results are one of the best I've seen based off Korean nose surgeries!!! Dr. Kang did a great job with the width, I typically see Korean nose jobs only fixing the the bridge and tip leaving the nostrils untouched. I've been looking for well respected clinics that are more known by locals since the popular clinics seem to be a rip off for foreigners. Would you say this clinic is reasonably priced (lower than popular clinics for foreigners)? Also, I believe I won't be able to get a price quote from DA since their website is in Korean, do you mind telling me privately how much your nose surgery was? I have the same nose concerns as you so I believe it would be a similar price for my nose as well.


----------



## zipperfool

Hafu said:


> MVP Plastic Surgery (my second choice if for some reason Garosu were unavailable. Dr. Seo has a pleasant demeanor and spent a good amount of time conversing with me about what procedures he'd be performing and silicone implant height. In addition they have in house English interpreters who were the friendliest by far.)
> 
> Naturalism (The surgeon here, while perfectly polite, did not seem very invested in the consultation. As befitting the clinic name, he specializes in natural looking rhinoplasties, and the clinic itself is more known for secondary rhinoplasties after botched primaries.)
> 
> ITEM Plastic Surgery (Didn't click well with the doctor. The interpreter also felt a bit too aggressively friendly.)
> 
> Banobagi (Discounted almost entirely due to a dislike of the big hospital vibe. At this point I was ready to choose Garosu or MVP.)



Thank you again for your update!! It's so helpful for everyone here - we only see very natural subtle results, but yours is natural AND dramatic at the same time! Garosu will definitely be on my list for consultations now, MVP is also one of my first choices. Please keep us updated as you heal!


----------



## Hafu

Hello all, it's been nearly a month since my surgery and reporting in with some pictures taken recently!
http://imgur.com/a/0eLYp
Overall I've found the recovery process quite smooth. I experience swelling upon waking that deflates as I move during the day, and the incision lines are still visible but much less so than two weeks ago.


----------



## jacobjarred30

Hafu said:


> Hello all, it's been nearly a month since my surgery and reporting in with some pictures taken recently!
> http://imgur.com/a/0eLYp
> Overall I've found the recovery process quite smooth. I experience swelling upon waking that deflates as I move during the day, and the incision lines are still visible but much less so than two weeks ago.


Your results look fantastic. How have others reacted to the new change?


----------



## Hafu

jacobjarred30 said:


> Your results look fantastic. How have others reacted to the new change?


The general consensus is that "wow, you've become so pretty!" which has boosted the self esteem quite a bit. I also noticed an uptick in positive comments regarding my appearance from people I'm not acquainted with.


----------



## zipperfool

Hafu said:


> The general consensus is that "wow, you've become so pretty!" which has boosted the self esteem quite a bit. I also noticed an uptick in positive comments regarding my appearance from people I'm not acquainted with.



Your nose is looking better and better as it deswells at the tip!! I wonder why other doctors suggested you to do osteotomy! If it were any thinner I think it wouldn't look as good. Thanks for the update! How many mm was your silicone implant?


----------



## Gats

I saw this ad from regen and it reminded me of this thread: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8rdqslYR...ZLa-Zi0ZYDCBYA0soNktstm_p6l9QCLcB/s1600/2.JPG While the ad is about zygoma reduction, I think the model definitely got the width of his nose reduced previously. It looks off to me though, like it's pinched and the alars are too thick?


----------



## jacobjarred30

Gats said:


> I saw this ad from regen and it reminded me of this thread: https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-8rdqslYR...ZLa-Zi0ZYDCBYA0soNktstm_p6l9QCLcB/s1600/2.JPG While the ad is about zygoma reduction, I think the model definitely got the width of his nose reduced previously. It looks off to me though, like it's pinched and the alars are too thick?


You are totally right, his alars are way to small for his face and definitely gives of the "pinched look". Some may argue that he had a botched rhinoplasty as his nose job  does not look natural.


----------



## Hafu

zipperfool said:


> Your nose is looking better and better as it deswells at the tip!! I wonder why other doctors suggested you to do osteotomy! If it were any thinner I think it wouldn't look as good. Thanks for the update! How many mm was your silicone implant?


A couple years before, I had semi-permanent filler inserted in the bridge area to raise the height. It seems the filler also increased the width of my upper nose to a deceptively wide degree which seems to be why the doctors who didn't take a CT scan assumed I would require an osteotomy. 
The implant chosen was of the 4mm variety.


----------



## Eun Jieun

I came across MINE plastic surgery clinic & they do provide this particular surgery in nose category.


----------



## xKIKI

Hafu, garosups rhinoplasty price is?


----------



## xKIKI

Any nose clinic good with nose osteotomy?


----------



## BritneySparkles

Hello everyone! I’m biracial and 22 years old. I am looking to get:
Open Rhinoplasty
Osteotomy
Tiplasty
Alar reduction
The amount of money I have saved for these procedures is *$4,070* (Around *4,350,000krw*) but I personally want to spend a bit less than that, as I have to pay for my flight and accommodation.
I have contact GNG, Hershe, Ruby etc. They were either too expensive or didn’t reply...
The least expensive price I was given was $5,400!

Can anyone please recommend a clinic that does wide noses and can make the nose dramatically smaller and defined around my price range? I would like to look completely different (In a good way!). Please help me, I would like to go in October 2018.

P.S I love Hafu’s results and I have contacted Garosu due to that.


----------



## phoai

I did my nose job at TL(dr,choi), I heard my nose was quite hard case.. cuz it was already 4th time Anyway the result is good and I love my nose now


----------



## BritneySparkles

phoai said:


> I did my nose job at TL(dr,choi), I heard my nose was quite hard case.. cuz it was already 4th time Anyway the result is good and I love my nose now


 
Hello phoai, do you have any before and after photos and how much did it cost please?


----------



## Gats

BritneySparkles said:


> Can anyone please recommend a clinic that does wide noses and can make the nose dramatically smaller and defined around my price range? I would like to look completely different (In a good way!). Please help me, I would like to go in October 2018.



I've seen dramatic changes with noses like yours more often from the Phillipines than I have in Korea to be honest as I think they operate more on noses like yours there compared to Korea. But I'd be scared off from doing surgery there based on their lower medical standards. If you do go with a Korean doc, make sure you see plenty of examples where they transform noses that look very close to yours. If you've contacted clinics already, I'd request they send you such before and afters now to save you the trip.

Regarding your money situation, I'd keep in mind you may need a revision as that's not uncommon with rhino to get your nose exactly how you want it or to fix a problem from the initial rhino.


----------



## BritneySparkles

Gats said:


> I've seen dramatic changes with noses like yours more often from the Phillipines than I have in Korea to be honest as I think they operate more on noses like yours there compared to Korea. But I'd be scared off from doing surgery there based on their lower medical standards. If you do go with a Korean doc, make sure you see plenty of examples where they transform noses that look very close to yours. If you've contacted clinics already, I'd request they send you such before and afters now to save you the trip.
> 
> Regarding your money situation, I'd keep in mind you may need a revision as that's not uncommon with rhino to get your nose exactly how you want it or to fix a problem from the initial rhino.




Thank you for your advice and reply Gats, it’s greatly appreciated as I’ve had a hard time of trying to find somewhere to get my procedures; I’ve been researching for two years!

I am also scared of going to the Philippines to get plastic surgery due to their lower medical standards as well as the fact of high crimes rates.

I’m so desperate that I have also looked for surgeons in U.S, UK, Colombia, Bolivia, Brazil and Turkey and all of the surgeons Ive contacted that have operated beforehand on noses similar to mine, have always resulted in botched results and the nose still looks big afterwards.
So I have settled on South Korea 
but, I have been receiving very high prices for just a primary rhinoplasty! The highest I could go is 4,500,000KRW but that would push me to my max limit. 

I know my nose is very complicated, as it is wide and short with absolutely no definition, it sucks; my family/peers make fun of it constantly as no one else has a nose like mine. I just want a really small, defined nose; completely dramatic and to have no resemblance to my nose now.

So please, if there’s any clinics/hospitals/surgeons in South Korea that you could recommend, I would be grateful.


----------



## vanalore

I think you should keep saving... as cheaper doesn’t always mean better and you can end up with botched results in Korea too. 





BritneySparkles said:


> Thank you for your advice and reply Gats, it’s greatly appreciated as I’ve had a hard time of trying to find somewhere to get my procedures; I’ve been researching for two years!
> 
> I am also scared of going to the Philippines to get plastic surgery due to their lower medical standards as well as the fact of high crimes rates.
> 
> I’m so desperate that I have also looked for surgeons in U.S, UK, Colombia, Bolivia, Brazil and Turkey and all of the surgeons Ive contacted that have operated beforehand on noses similar to mine, have always resulted in botched results and the nose still looks big afterwards.
> So I have settled on South Korea
> but, I have been receiving very high prices for just a primary rhinoplasty! The highest I could go is 4,500,000KRW but that would push me to my max limit.
> 
> I know my nose is very complicated, as it is wide and short with absolutely no definition, it sucks; my family/peers make fun of it constantly as no one else has a nose like mine. I just want a really small, defined nose; completely dramatic and to have no resemblance to my nose now.
> 
> So please, if there’s any clinics/hospitals/surgeons in South Korea that you could recommend, I would be grateful.


----------



## jacobjarred30

vanalore said:


> I think you should keep saving... as cheaper doesn’t always mean better and you can end up with botched results in Korea too.


Do you know of any good clinics in korea for rhinoplasty?


----------



## vanalore

jacobjarred30 said:


> Do you know of any good clinics in korea for rhinoplasty?


I’ve heard good things about GNG. But I’m not too sure myself. 

I’m still on the lookout for some clinics for rhinoplasty. I’m most likely going to go with Dream plastic surgery. I’m going with Dr. Jeong Jae Yeon. I’ll let you know how that goes. 

I believe they’ve quoted me 7,500,000krw-8,500,000krw for revision. If you know of any other clinics please let me know!


----------



## BritneySparkles

vanalore said:


> I think you should keep saving... as cheaper doesn’t always mean better and you can end up with botched results in Korea too.



I understand that and I am trying, it’s just really hard though as I’m getting older and really wanted to do it this year... I have no family helping me towards this, so it took A LOT to save this much already especially as a student. I’m literally so scared of being botched!

According to some threads on here, there are some clinics that do rhinoplasty for 2,000,000KRW - 3,500,000KRW but those prices are for locals apparently.
I honestly believe 7,500,000KRW (around $6,975) is too much... 

GNG gave me a quote of 7,500,000KRW - 8,500,000KRW also. I personally don’t really like the results as I want a dramatically smaller nose; GNG basically just defines (the bridge and tip) of the nose you already have in my opinion... so I guess if you want a natural result and don't want to change much then, it’s a good option.

On another note, a clinic called Bong Bong Plastic Surgery said they can match my price of 4,350,000KRW but, they have no photos or reviews on the internet anywhere. (I can’t even remember contacting them as I’ve contacted 100+ clinics/hospitals!) http://www.bongbongclinic.com/m_en/sub05/01.php


----------



## BritneySparkles

vanalore said:


> I’ve heard good things about GNG. But I’m not too sure myself.
> 
> I’m still on the lookout for some clinics for rhinoplasty. I’m most likely going to go with Dream plastic surgery. I’m going with Dr. Jeong Jae Yeon. I’ll let you know how that goes.
> 
> I believe they’ve quoted me 7,500,000krw-8,500,000krw for revision. If you know of any other clinics please let me know!


 

Vanalore, what is the result you’re trying to achieve with your revision, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## vanalore

BritneySparkles said:


> I understand that and I am trying, it’s just really hard though as I’m getting older and really wanted to do it this year... I have no family helping me towards this, so it took A LOT to save this much already especially as a student. I’m literally so scared of being botched!
> 
> According to some threads on here, there are some clinics that do rhinoplasty for 2,000,000KRW - 3,500,000KRW but those prices are for locals apparently.
> I honestly believe 7,500,000KRW (around $6,975) is too much...
> 
> GNG gave me a quote of 7,500,000KRW - 8,500,000KRW also. I personally don’t really like the results as I want a dramatically smaller nose; GNG basically just defines (the bridge and tip) of the nose you already have in my opinion... so I guess if you want a natural result and don't want to change much then, it’s a good option.
> 
> On another note, a clinic called Bong Bong Plastic Surgery said they can match my price of 4,350,000KRW but, they have no photos or reviews on the internet anywhere. (I can’t even remember contacting them as I’ve contacted 100+ clinics/hospitals!) http://www.bongbongclinic.com/m_en/sub05/01.php


You have to also remember to be realistic. Will your facial proportions match with your smaller nose?

Also, that’s a really high quote from GNG... when are you planning on getting surgery? I was quoted 5million... and this is revision. Lol what surgeries did they recommend?


----------



## vanalore

BritneySparkles said:


> Vanalore, what is the result you’re trying to achieve with your revision, if you don’t mind me asking?


I have an upturned bulbous nose. I’m just trying to define the tip of my nose and make it less upturned .


----------



## Gats

BritneySparkles said:


> I understand that and I am trying, it’s just really hard though as I’m getting older and really wanted to do it this year... I have no family helping me towards this, so it took A LOT to save this much already especially as a student. I’m literally so scared of being botched!
> 
> According to some threads on here, there are some clinics that do rhinoplasty for 2,000,000KRW - 3,500,000KRW but those prices are for locals apparently.
> I honestly believe 7,500,000KRW (around $6,975) is too much...



Given your case is more difficult and you want dramatic result, you might be comparing apple to orange prices. With that said Korea has a haggling culture, I would check with people who've been to those clinics you got quotes from if they offer lower prices after you meet face to face and you negotiate the price.

Given you're a student and one surgery is all you can afford, I'm not sure now is the best time to get this done as I do think revision is always a possibility with any plastic surgery, even if they offered free revision since you have to fly to Korea, it would be expensive. You should think seriously about what would you do if your result wasn't as good as you hoped for. BTW you're only 22, that's young. I know people who've gotten rhino much later in life.


----------



## BritneySparkles

vanalore said:


> You have to also remember to be realistic. Will your facial proportions match with your smaller nose?
> 
> Also, that’s a really high quote from GNG... when are you planning on getting surgery? I was quoted 5million... and this is revision. Lol what surgeries did they recommend?



I believe I’m being realistic, my nose definitely doesn’t suit me now! It’s the biggest, widest thing on my face and I get compared to people I don’t want to look like because of it...
The reason I’d like it dramatically smaller is because, I want my nose width and the space between my eyes to be parallel; kind of like golden ratio I guess (I may be incorrect in how I’m explaining)...


My nose ^ isn’t between the space of the red lines and I personally think my nose makes my facial proportions off, my eyes are also quite close together.


This is what I’m really poorly trying to explain (I’m using Adriana Limas face proportions as an example, I know everyone is different)

You guys may not agree or have a different opinion which you’re entitled to but, it’s just personal preference at the end of the day and I hate having a wide nose. I honestly believe that I‘ll become more attractive after my prodedures with a small nose as a result... I just want a harmonious face.

As for GNG, it was 7,500,000KRW for the No Plant Open Rhinoplasty, Osteotomy & Alar Reduction but a extra 1,000,000KRW if I were to use dontated cartilage. I just deleted the email after I saw the quotes lol! 

I want to go October 2018 I could probably save an extra 1,000,000-1,500,000KRW by then...
When are you planning to go?
I’m currently contacting Marble, Top Class, CheongdamU...


----------



## BritneySparkles

Gats said:


> Given your case is more difficult and you want dramatic result, you might be comparing apple to orange prices. With that said Korea has a haggling culture, I would check with people who've been to those clinics you got quotes from if they offer lower prices after you meet face to face and you negotiate the price.
> 
> Given you're a student and one surgery is all you can afford, I'm not sure now is the best time to get this done as I do think revision is always a possibility with any plastic surgery, even if they offered free revision since you have to fly to Korea, it would be expensive. You should think seriously about what would you do if your result wasn't as good as you hoped for. BTW you're only 22, that's young. I know people who've gotten rhino much later in life.



Thank you for the advice Gats  I will use it wisely and take the last bit into consideration however, I probably will be going this year I cant wait another year it’s too much... and I want to start modelling again, the older I get, the less opportunities I’ll have!

How is your surgery journey going? Do you want/have you done any procedures?

I’m trying my hardest to save but, that means sacrificing other things like my grocery shopping, books for studies, going gym etc. Hopefully it’s worth it.


----------



## ygjiope

vanalore said:


> I’ve heard good things about GNG. But I’m not too sure myself.
> 
> I’m still on the lookout for some clinics for rhinoplasty. I’m most likely going to go with Dream plastic surgery. I’m going with Dr. Jeong Jae Yeon. I’ll let you know how that goes.
> 
> I believe they’ve quoted me 7,500,000krw-8,500,000krw for revision. If you know of any other clinics please let me know!




I did my nose at gng and im really really satisfied with my result !! check out my review !!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-plastic-surgery-review-9-months-nose-and-eyes.972323/
they're a little more expensve compared to the other places i went but i am very happy with my result  haggle the price!! all plastic surgery clinics in korea are negotiable!! hahah actually all places in korea are
Good luck to you!!


----------



## vanalore

ygjiope said:


> I did my nose at gng and im really really satisfied with my result !! check out my review !!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-plastic-surgery-review-9-months-nose-and-eyes.972323/
> they're a little more expensve compared to the other places i went but i am very happy with my result  haggle the price!! all plastic surgery clinics in korea are negotiable!! hahah actually all places in korea are
> Good luck to you!!


Hey, is it okay if I ask for some photos also? ^^


----------



## BritneySparkles

ygjiope said:


> I did my nose at gng and im really really satisfied with my result !! check out my review !!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-plastic-surgery-review-9-months-nose-and-eyes.972323/
> they're a little more expensve compared to the other places i went but i am very happy with my result  haggle the price!! all plastic surgery clinics in korea are negotiable!! hahah actually all places in korea are
> Good luck to you!!



Your new nose looks great, Ygjiope! I may give GNG another go, hopefully I can get to down to 5,000,000KRW at least...
Did you negotiate on the price? How much did your procedures cost? You could PM me if you’d like


----------



## curlycurtis

Teeteetee said:


> Here is the link



omg, she could barely talk... but now she is soooo pretty... especially like her nose


----------



## kkpeobee

Looking through some Chinese forums Nano aesthetic plastic surgery (http://www.nanoesc.co.kr) seem to be really popular for rhino with a dramatic change. I personally don’t really like their aesthetic but if it’s a big change you’re after they seem to quite a popular choice.


----------



## vanalore

strawberryseason said:


> I am also looking for Korean clinics that specialize in revision rhinoplasty.. but that is a very high quote you got from GnG... I heard they specialize in rhhinoplasty but didn't realize the price would be that high :O


They don’t quote that high. That was Dream’s quote. I think GNG’s quote was a lot less. Around 5mill.


----------



## thewishmaker

@BritneySparkles try contacting clinics through misooda.com, they’re really good about helping you find clinics within your budget! They might even be able to help you get a ps modeling deal if that’s something you’d be comfortable with.


----------



## krod2017

Sometimes they can make wide noses turn out too small...so be careful


----------



## BritneySparkles

krod2017 said:


> Sometimes they can make wide noses turn out too small...so be careful



What clinic makes wide noses too small?


----------



## BritneySparkles

purrrina said:


> @BritneySparkles try contacting clinics through misooda.com, they’re really good about helping you find clinics within your budget! They might even be able to help you get a ps modeling deal if that’s something you’d be comfortable with.



Thank you Purrina, I’m checking their website currently.


----------



## fh1fk23

I'm also looking for clinics for my eyes and nose, I heard JK, TL and Banobagi are good for Rhino I'm still making a list


----------



## krod2017

For your nose and the price you're looking for, I'd go with Braun or Baum


----------



## fh1fk23

strawberryseason said:


> It's really hard to choose clinics! I heard banobagi can be a bit pricey as well.. I am also thinking of getting genioplasty, lifting and fat grafting done at the same time so looking for clinics that specializes in those procedures as well. Its a real struggle at the moment to find clinics!


Thank you for sharing!! I'll probably skip banobagi then


----------



## krod2017

This was 3 months after tlps


----------



## krod2017

I had a wide nose and I wanted it tall, thinner and sharp. Wellll that I what they gave me


----------



## kkpeobee

krod2017 said:


> I had a wide nose and I wanted it tall, thinner and sharp. Wellll that I what they gave me


I’m so sorry this happened to you  Have you contacted the clinic since? If so what did they say? It definitely doesn’t fit your description 

Edit: just saw you had a successful revision done already! I’m glad you were able have a good outcome the second time around


----------



## krod2017

kkpeobee said:


> I’m so sorry this happened to you  Have you contacted the clinic since? If so what did they say? It definitely doesn’t fit your description
> 
> Edit: just saw you had a successful revision done already! I’m glad you were able have a good outcome the second time around


Thank you . When I told him how I felt, I was told that I looked better and to not worry .


----------



## krod2017

Initially  I thought  liked it. For the first week,because it was swollen and much bigger, but  quickly realized it was swollen and shrunk soooo much .


----------



## BritneySparkles

I contacted GNG again and these are the quotes I received:

“If you haven't done rhinoplasty before, the surgery cost starts *4,500,000KRW* (The price is subject to change depends on your surgical plan) - including nose bridge + nose tip.
If you need additional procedures, there are additional charges:
Alar reduction *(1,000,000KRW)*
Hump reduction/osteotomy *(1,000,000 - 1,500,000KRW)* which is nasal bony reduction”

So overall, it will cost me *6,500,000KRW ($6,091)* if I go with GNG, *2,000,000KRW* more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## thewishmaker

@BritneySparkles Opera should fit into your budget, if you like their noses. Their rhinos start at 2.5 M KRW


----------



## BritneySparkles

I’m considering Opera & Marble the most (at the top of my list) but, I can not find any email addresses to contact these clinics.
I’m also considering Baum & Garosu... also hard to contact.
 I’ve just made a list of all the clinics/hospitals and I guess I’ll just pop into each one when I go to South Korea.


----------



## thewishmaker

BritneySparkles said:


> I’m considering Opera & Marble the most (at the top of my list) but, I can not find any email addresses to contact these clinics.
> I’m also considering Baum & Garosu... also hard to contact. I’ve just made a list of all the clinics/hospitals and I guess I’ll just pop into each one when I go to South Korea.



Opera's email is: 
Opera Plastic Surgery <operaps.english@gmail.com>

They usually take a couple days to reply, but their consultant is super nice and I got a really good feeling about them.


----------



## BritneySparkles

purrrina said:


> Opera's email is:
> Opera Plastic Surgery <operaps.english@gmail.com>
> 
> They usually take a couple days to reply, but their consultant is super nice and I got a really good feeling about them.




Thank you Purrrina


----------



## BritneySparkles

Anyway, I’m not sure whether to get a silicone implant (could become infected, extrude and many need revision in years to come) or to use human cartilage (can become uneven, bumpy and hard) I’ve seen pros and cons on both? 
Apparently, the best thing to do is use a silicone implant for the only bridge and cartilage only for the tip?


----------



## jacobjarred30

BritneySparkles said:


> Anyway, I’m not sure whether to get a silicone implant (could become infected, extrude and many need revision in years to come) or to use human cartilage (can become uneven, bumpy and hard) I’ve seen pros and cons on both?
> Apparently, the best thing to do is use a silicone implant for the only bridge and cartilage only for the tip?


I have been going back on forth with silicone and cartilage! I also have a nose that is similar to yours so I understand what you mean!


----------



## BritneySparkles

jacobjarred30 said:


> I have been going back on forth with silicone and cartilage! I also have a nose that is similar to yours so I understand what you mean!



So what prodecures do you want to get? When are you thinking of going and what clinics/hospitals are you considering?


----------



## jacobjarred30

BritneySparkles said:


> So what prodecures do you want to get? When are you thinking of going and what clinics/hospitals are you considering?


For rhinoplasty I will be having osteotomy to narrow my wide nose bridge, alar reduction, tip plasty, hump reduction to remove a small hump I have, and bridge augmentation. I will also have genioplasty to lengthen my chin.

The clinics i am considering are GNG, and Cinderella. I have seen noses like mine done at these clinics and people seem to really like their results. My list used to have 9 clinics on there but luckily I have been able to narrow it down. My goal is go in june or july of this year.


----------



## BritneySparkles

Does anyone have any updated information for this thread on their rhinoplasty journey?


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

zipperfool said:


> I've noticed that a lot of Korean clinics do not really address the width of the nose. Instead, they focus on making the nose taller (which helps of course, but it seems like many of them try to avoid alarplasty). I on the other hand don't really mind the height of the nose being flat, but I really care about the width of my nose.
> 
> Popular youtube stars have been getting their wide noses done in Korea like Edward Avila https://www.youtube.com/user/mrpanda101 and although there is an improvement in the nose, the width is still not to my liking.
> 
> So in terms of aesthetics, I find Dr. Yappy from the Philippines to have the same taste as me: https://www.instagram.com/docyappy/
> 
> He focuses a lot on making a flat wide nose a bit taller and less wide, more proportioned to the rest of the face. I haven't found the same aesthetics in any other doctors/clinics (unless I missed any, please link if you recommend any!)
> 
> But the problem is that I'm kind of scared of going to the Philippines. I feel that in terms of technology and hygiene, Korea is better.
> 
> Does anyone know of any doctors/clinics in Korea that does good work on wide flat noses?
> 
> Thank you!





BritneySparkles said:


> Thank you for your advice and reply Gats, it’s greatly appreciated as I’ve had a hard time of trying to find somewhere to get my procedures; I’ve been researching for two years!
> 
> I am also scared of going to the Philippines to get plastic surgery due to their lower medical standards as well as the fact of high crimes rates.
> 
> I’m so desperate that I have also looked for surgeons in U.S, UK, Colombia, Bolivia, Brazil and Turkey and all of the surgeons Ive contacted that have operated beforehand on noses similar to mine, have always resulted in botched results and the nose still looks big afterwards.
> So I have settled on South Korea
> but, I have been receiving very high prices for just a primary rhinoplasty! The highest I could go is 4,500,000KRW but that would push me to my max limit.
> 
> I know my nose is very complicated, as it is wide and short with absolutely no definition, it sucks; my family/peers make fun of it constantly as no one else has a nose like mine. I just want a really small, defined nose; completely dramatic and to have no resemblance to my nose now.
> 
> So please, if there’s any clinics/hospitals/surgeons in South Korea that you could recommend, I would be grateful.





BritneySparkles said:


> Thank you for your advice and reply Gats, it’s greatly appreciated as I’ve had a hard time of trying to find somewhere to get my procedures; I’ve been researching for two years!
> 
> I am also scared of going to the Philippines to get plastic surgery due to their lower medical standards as well as the fact of high crimes rates.
> 
> I’m so desperate that I have also looked for surgeons in U.S, UK, Colombia, Bolivia, Brazil and Turkey and all of the surgeons Ive contacted that have operated beforehand on noses similar to mine, have always resulted in botched results and the nose still looks big afterwards.
> So I have settled on South Korea
> but, I have been receiving very high prices for just a primary rhinoplasty! The highest I could go is 4,500,000KRW but that would push me to my max limit.
> 
> I know my nose is very complicated, as it is wide and short with absolutely no definition, it sucks; my family/peers make fun of it constantly as no one else has a nose like mine. I just want a really small, defined nose; completely dramatic and to have no resemblance to my nose now.
> 
> So please, if there’s any clinics/hospitals/surgeons in South Korea that you could recommend, I would be grateful.





BritneySparkles said:


> Thank you for your advice and reply Gats, it’s greatly appreciated as I’ve had a hard time of trying to find somewhere to get my procedures; I’ve been researching for two years!
> 
> I am also scared of going to the Philippines to get plastic surgery due to their lower medical standards as well as the fact of high crimes rates.
> 
> I’m so desperate that I have also looked for surgeons in U.S, UK, Colombia, Bolivia, Brazil and Turkey and all of the surgeons Ive contacted that have operated beforehand on noses similar to mine, have always resulted in botched results and the nose still looks big afterwards.
> So I have settled on South Korea
> but, I have been receiving very high prices for just a primary rhinoplasty! The highest I could go is 4,500,000KRW but that would push me to my max limit.
> 
> I know my nose is very complicated, as it is wide and short with absolutely no definition, it sucks; my family/peers make fun of it constantly as no one else has a nose like mine. I just want a really small, defined nose; completely dramatic and to have no resemblance to my nose now.
> 
> So please, if there’s any clinics/hospitals/surgeons in South Korea that you could recommend, I would be grateful.


----------



## SheOnlyLooks25

BritneySparkles said:


> Thank you for your advice and reply Gats, it’s greatly appreciated as I’ve had a hard time of trying to find somewhere to get my procedures; I’ve been researching for two years!
> 
> I am also scared of going to the Philippines to get plastic surgery due to their lower medical standards as well as the fact of high crimes rates.
> 
> I’m so desperate that I have also looked for surgeons in U.S, UK, Colombia, Bolivia, Brazil and Turkey and all of the surgeons Ive contacted that have operated beforehand on noses similar to mine, have always resulted in botched results and the nose still looks big afterwards.
> So I have settled on South Korea
> but, I have been receiving very high prices for just a primary rhinoplasty! The highest I could go is 4,500,000KRW but that would push me to my max limit.
> 
> I know my nose is very complicated, as it is wide and short with absolutely no definition, it sucks; my family/peers make fun of it constantly as no one else has a nose like mine. I just want a really small, defined nose; completely dramatic and to have no resemblance to my nose now.
> 
> So please, if there’s any clinics/hospitals/surgeons in South Korea that you could recommend, I would be grateful.


Don't be scared of going to Manila. I had several surgeries there and their hospitals and clinics are clean. Most of their surgeons are trained in the US.
Dr Yappy's clinic is state of the art. Crime rate is no different to NYC or Los Angeles.  So unless you are dealing drugs... The new president of the country won't tolerate drug dealing and his police shoot to kill.  You would be staying in a decent hotel and not wandering around the dangerous areas anyway. Yes, Dr Yappy did lose a patient. She went to him previously and had other surgeries but was back for more, several in fact.  She was under general anaesthetic for over 7 hours and her body could not cope.  You are only getting your nose done. He is a miracle worker but he does use Goretex. By the way from reading the comments on his Instagram I think he is a lot cheaper than Korea.


----------



## wishingstar

kkpeobee said:


> Looking through some Chinese forums Nano aesthetic plastic surgery (http://www.nanoesc.co.kr) seem to be really popular for rhino with a dramatic change. I personally don’t really like their aesthetic but if it’s a big change you’re after they seem to quite a popular choice.



What Chinese forums do you know of? I'd love to check them out


----------



## Gats

emily333 said:


> The link doesn't work now- it shows an article about a truck crash instead. Do you have the correct link?


I do not, I would try searching their site.


----------



## Shroomys

I have a similar nose to the patients that docyappy seems to cater to. Seems really hard to find a clinic that has many patients with this type of nose. I’m ethnically south Chinese and can’t really find good before and after rhino pics for Korean clinics. If anyone has experience with similar Korean or Chinese rhinoplasty please share  I would be much more comfortable going to Korea or China than the Philippines.


----------

